# [Nagios] Not Found  The requested URL /nagios/cgi-bin/*.cgi

## reyale

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis peu fait une mise à jour de mon Gentoo, et malheureusement, une erreur arrive sur mon Nagios.

Au départ, il ne trouvait même pas l'adresse nagios.siesa.ch mais j'ai en bidouillant le fichier httpd.conf (/etc/apache2) et default_vhost.include (/etc/apache2/vhosts.d) réparer ce problème là.

Par contre, maintenant, j'ai lorsque je clique sur n'importe quels liens, une erreur comme quoi il ne me trouve pas le fichier *.cgi.

J'ai bien sur recherché sur internet mais je n'ai rien trouvé du tout.

Version de nagios : Version 3.0.6.

En espérant pouvoir trouver de l'aide sur ce forum, je vous remercie d'avance.

----------

## reyale

Personne n'aurait une idée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Peut-être, mais pas dans les 3h  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et en nous donnant les détails de ta config on pourra sans doute mieux t'aider, là c'est un peu vague pour le moment...

----------

## reyale

Rebonjour,

Premièrement, merci pour ta réponse et désoler pour l'ancien titre mal fait.

Deuxièmement, il faut savoir qu'avant la mise à jour de l'OS (gentoo) tout fonctionnait parfaitement. C'est depuis cette modification que ces erreurs arrivent.

Dans etc/apache2/modules.d, il y a le fichier 99_nagios3.conf qui est comme cela :

<IfDefine NAGIOS>

   ScriptAlias /nagios/cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/nagios/cgi-bin/

   <Directory "/usr/lib/nagios/cgi-bin/">

      AllowOverride AuthConfig

      Options ExecCGI

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

   Alias /nagios /usr/share/nagios/htdocs

   <Directory "/usr/share/nagios/htdocs">

      AllowOverride AuthConfig

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

</IfDefine>

Le chemin /usr/lib/nagios/cgi-bin/ est pourtant bien correct est correspond bien. Mais le problème c'est que j'ai bien l'impression que "apache" ne prend pas en compte ce chemin de fichier ....

J'ai également modifier le documentRoot dans /etc/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include pour mettre : DocumentRoot "/usr/share/nagios/htdocs/".

Lorsque je vais sur les propriétés d'un des fameux lien ne fonctionnant pas, il pointe sur : http://nagios.siesa.ch/nagios/cgi-bin/status.cgi?host=all > ce qui correspond à rien du tout en fait.

J'ai alors tester de copier le fichier status.cgi dans un dossier nagios que j'ai créé (usr/share/nagios/htdocs) mais cela ne change à rien du tout le problème. Il propose sur mon Firefox de télécharger le fichier.....

Merci pour ton aide

----------

## reyale

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai après moulte recherche réussi à résoudre le problème.

Résolution :

Dans le fichier /etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf, j'ai supprimer deux lignes :

<IfDefine NAGIOS>

   ScriptAlias /nagios/cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/nagios/cgi-bin/

   <Directory "/usr/lib/nagios/cgi-bin/">

      AllowOverride AuthConfig

      Options ExecCGI

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

   Alias /nagios /usr/share/nagios/htdocs

   <Directory "/usr/share/nagios/htdocs">

      AllowOverride AuthConfig

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

</IfDefine>

J'ai enlever la balise </IFDefine> et tout refonctionne à merveille.

Merci tout de même pour votre aide.

----------

## guilc

Hello,

Plutôt que de supprimer ces 2 lignes, moi j'aurais lu les notices de fin d'emerge  :Wink: 

A la fin de l'emerge de nagios-core, on trouve ça :

```
178                 elog "Also edit /etc/conf.d/apache2 and add \"-D NAGIOS\""
```

Ca aurait aussi résolu ton problème ! (et de manière plus propre)

plusieurs moyens pour lire ces notices lors des installations :

- à la fin des emerges dans la console

- dans /var/log/portage/elog/

- configurer le make.conf pour les recevoir par mail

----------

